# Why Aura?



## rwransom (Aug 7, 2013)

Have never used Aura. Read on PT about how great it is. High end client wants highly durable flat/matte walls. So I suggest Aura. Talk with BM rep and he starts telling about how Aura is great but make sure you use some extender (but not too much). Make sure the cut in is fully dry before you roll. If rolling watch for ropes. If you miss a spot wait for next coat or you'll jack what you already painted because it dries so fast.

We almost always paint prime coat + two finish coats on walls using ProMAR 200 Zero. I don't have to worry about any of the above stuff. 

I'm not saying Aura isn't great. I don't know yet. But it seems finicky. Is it worth it?

Thank You.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Just paint as you normaly do. Use a microfiber roller cover and don't believe all you read on the web. (Including what you BM rep. says)


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

You won't need a 3rd coat for the Aura so in time and material you are already ahead of the game. You don't need the extender (first time using it maybe just for doors) Let your cut in dry before you roll. Then go back and teach your rep how to paint. 

Excellent product. Very washable and durable. Great color saturation and coverage. Truly self priming, and can even prime drywall but makes for a very expensive primer. 1 coat primer + 1 coat finish or 2 coats finish.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Like I said before don't believe everything you read on the web. 

I'm a fan of using primer, if its new drywall you can get PVA primer for around $8 per gallon. Zinsser Primecoat 2 is another great option for around $15.

Is my experience that most paints from BM will dry faster than some years ago due to changes from glycol to waterborne colorants.

Please come back and tell us about your experience with Aura.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Use Natura.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> Use Natura.


:ban:


----------



## BhamPainter (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm a Ben Moore die-hard, but I've never been wild about Aura as a wall paint, especially in the lower sheens. I personally prefer Regal.

A little bit of clean water is fine as an extender, in my opinion, and I would put it on nice and thick. Also, don't overwork it. That's really all you need to know.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Because unlike the crap from the Big Box stores, Aura is paint AND primer :whistling2:


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

daArch said:


> Because unlike the crap from the Big Box stores, Aura is paint AND primer :whistling2:


Troll


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Troll


I bow to the master :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy:


----------



## AlisherPainting (Feb 11, 2014)

The only reason and the only time why I love Aura as a painter is because it can be sanded, so when i have a bathroom where the wall have +layers of thick old paint i apply aura then sand medium to fine grid paper then apply the second coat with my velour roller cover. Will look like it was 1st time painted on the new walls. And yes when rolling you have to make sure the cuts are either really wet or completely dry, otherwise you just destroyed the walls.


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

AlisherPainting said:


> The only reason and the only time why I love Aura as a painter is because it can be sanded, so when i have a bathroom where the wall have +layers of thick old paint i apply aura then sand medium to fine grid paper then apply the second coat with my velour roller cover. Will look like it was 1st time painted on the new walls. And yes when rolling you have to make sure the cuts are either really wet or completely dry, otherwise you just destroyed the walls.


That makes absolutely no sense whatsoever:no:


----------



## Geddy L (May 11, 2013)

Imo,Aura is all hype,geared to the "weekend warriors"who decide to paint a room on their own.I've used it a few times,honestly see no difference in it than the Regal grade,other than the price that is.Even my BM guy says to save my money and get the regal instead...


----------



## Carl (Jun 18, 2011)

I have two things to say about Aura Matte. First, it's the most durable matte finish paint available. Second, matte finishes are not durable. As for the application issues that people seem to have, if you really know how to paint then applying Aura shouldn't be a problem. I mean, who doesn't wait for the cut-ins to dry before rolling? That only worked with vinyl-acrylics which are long gone.


----------



## AlisherPainting (Feb 11, 2014)

matt19422 said:


> That makes absolutely no sense whatsoever:no:


Well, you know there are primers that can be sanded right? For example, BIN -shellac base Primer can be can be sanded or requires sanding if you are using it for cabinets, it makes the surface very smooth, same with the Aura, try sanding after 1st coat of Aura you then What im talking about will make sense.


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

AlisherPainting said:


> Well, you know there are primers that can be sanded right? For example, BIN -shellac base Primer can be can be sanded or requires sanding if you are using it for cabinets, it makes the surface very smooth, same with the Aura, try sanding after 1st coat of Aura you then What im talking about will make sense.


Why would I sand Aura? I put 2 coats on properly prepped surfaces so I would not need to ever sand it.

Maybe you are wasting your time and money sanding a $70.00 a gallon 1st coat?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Geddy L said:


> Imo,Aura is all hype,geared to the "weekend warriors"who decide to paint a room on their own.I've used it a few times,honestly see no difference in it than the Regal grade,other than the price that is.Even my BM guy says to save my money and get the regal instead...


That is the stupidest thing I ever heard. Most people that have decided to do some painting on their own get Behr Paint and Primer in One since the product was target to them, aside from Homedepot being open all weekend while most BM dealers close Saturday at noon.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Ironically, we switched from Aura to regal select and are now transitioning back to Aura for interior walls,


----------



## AlisherPainting (Feb 11, 2014)

matt19422 said:


> Why would I sand Aura? I put 2 coats on properly prepped surfaces so I would not need to ever sand it.
> 
> Maybe you are wasting your time and money sanding a $70.00 a gallon 1st coat?


I agree, I didnt say I sand it every time when I use it. Let me ask you this, if you had project with walls requiring a skim coat of spackling because of the very rough surface, which than needs to be sanded primed and painted 2 coats. OR you an option you do no spackling but use Aura for the first coat and sand the walls than apply another coat where the finish is the same result, which one would you choose?


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

Carl said:


> I have two things to say about Aura Matte. First, it's the most durable matte finish paint available. Second, matte finishes are not durable. As for the application issues that people seem to have, if you really know how to paint then applying Aura shouldn't be a problem. I mean, who doesn't wait for the cut-ins to dry before rolling? That only worked with vinyl-acrylics which are long gone.


FYI, ultra spec 500 is a vinyl acrylic. So they're not quite long gone yet.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

daArch said:


> Because unlike the crap from the Big Box stores, Aura is paint AND primer :whistling2:


 also a pretty can


----------



## Carl (Jun 18, 2011)

AlisherPainting said:


> I agree, I didnt say I sand it every time when I use it. Let me ask you this, if you had project with walls requiring a skim coat of spackling because of the very rough surface, which than needs to be sanded primed and painted 2 coats. OR you an option you do no spackling but use Aura for the first coat and sand the walls than apply another coat where the finish is the same result, which one would you choose?


After using Aura for all these years, I never realized that it doubles as a high build primer. Who knew?


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

AlisherPainting said:


> I agree, I didnt say I sand it every time when I use it. Let me ask you this, if you had project with walls requiring a skim coat of spackling because of the very rough surface, which than needs to be sanded primed and painted 2 coats. OR you an option you do no spackling but use Aura for the first coat and sand the walls than apply another coat where the finish is the same result, which one would you choose?


Again, your not making sense.

Your option (2) cannot be achieved using any paint product.


----------



## AlisherPainting (Feb 11, 2014)

matt19422 said:


> Again, your not making sense.
> 
> Your option (2) cannot be achieved using any paint product.


Ok. I don't wish to argue. I am talking about what I have done and you are denying something you haven't tried maybe.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

AlisherPainting said:


> Ok. I don't wish to argue. I am talking about what I have done and you are denying something you haven't tried maybe.


Where is Bender?

He'd have slapped a thanks on this post before the ink was dry.:yes:


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

AlisherPainting said:


> Ok. I don't wish to argue. I am talking about what I have done and you are denying something you haven't tried maybe.


No argument, just a fact. Any pro would know:thumbsup:


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

Because the spread rate per gallon is better then anything on the market if you know what your doing.

Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

matt19422 said:


> No argument, just a fact. Any pro would know:thumbsup:


I say bring back EverClean from SW now that was a paint.....not! Lol


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

thinkpainting/nick said:


> I say bring back EverClean from SW now that was a paint.....not! Lol


Lol we used to call it NeverClean. That stuff was strait junk. :yes:


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

NACE said:


> Because the spread rate per gallon is better then anything on the market if you know what your doing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk


:yes:


----------



## MHPaint (Feb 12, 2014)

Used Aura a few times. Very durable, wont fade fast, and the smell is awesome haha


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

AlisherPainting said:


> I agree, I didnt say I sand it every time when I use it. Let me ask you this, if you had project with walls requiring a skim coat of spackling because of the very rough surface, which than needs to be sanded primed and painted 2 coats. OR you an option you do no spackling but use Aura for the first coat and sand the walls than apply another coat where the finish is the same result, which one would you choose?


Paint Primer and Mud in One!! :wallbash:


----------



## AlisherPainting (Feb 11, 2014)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Paint Primer and Mud in One!! :wallbash:


Dude, you are actually right. ;-))


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

AlisherPainting said:


> Dude, you are actually right. ;-))



It is close to 50% solids. More than a lot of high build primers... 

Sanding between coats to minimize surface imperfections doesn't seem like such a crazy idea to me.
The first wall my apprentice rolled with Aura was nappy as he!!, I sanded It with an orbital and it smoothed out well.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

AlisherPainting said:


> Dude, you are actually right. ;-))


Yeah.._dude_.


----------



## DONZI (Dec 23, 2013)

Its the best paint for red or yellow colors!


----------



## AlisherPainting (Feb 11, 2014)

Jmayspaint said:


> It is close to 50% solids. More than a lot of high build primers...
> 
> Sanding between coats to minimize surface imperfections doesn't seem like such a crazy idea to me.
> The first wall my apprentice rolled with Aura was nappy as he!!, I sanded It with an orbital and it smoothed out well.


That exactly what I am talking about, some people here respond as if I said you can patch a hole with Aura, thank you!


----------



## BhamPainter (Mar 6, 2013)

ExcelPaintingCo said:


> FYI, ultra spec 500 is a vinyl acrylic. So they're not quite long gone yet.


Who told you Ultra Spec was a vinyl acrylic? Acrylic, yes; vinyl, no. Vinyl Acrylic is PVA, which I think is really only used for drywall primers these days. The last Ben Moore vinyl topcoat I knew of was the Muresco Ceiling White, which is no longer manufactured.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

StepUpBham said:


> Who told you Ultra Spec was a vinyl acrylic? Acrylic, yes; vinyl, no. Vinyl Acrylic is PVA, which I think is really only used for drywall primers these days. The last Ben Moore vinyl topcoat I knew of was the Muresco Ceiling White, which is no longer manufactured.


PVA = poly vinyl acetate. I heard ultra spec contains vinyl from Benjamin Moore.


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

I have had only one experience with Aura matte and it was the Bath and Spa variety in Revere Pewter. Paint was great to work with but it definitely needed two coats and used most of the gallon in the bathroom. Painted the other bathroom the same color (over the same previous color as the other bath) but this time used Regal Select just to compare performance and liked the RS better. The Aura dried a bit faster for sure but I was very surprised to see that the Regal Select covered better. I was very happy after one coat even though I still applied two. 

As far as durability of the finish goes in the comparison, that remains to be seen. Not really a fair comparison since I did the grown-up's bath in Aura and the kid's in RS. And those are some wild kids, lemme tell ya. And they were VERY interested in what I was doing. ALL THE TIME.

In the end I like BOTH products for their super-fast dry times. You can start cutting in the second coat right away in most cases.


----------

